# Stripping an Ugly Stik?



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I have a 5-7+ year old Ugly Stik that probably doesn't have but one or two seasons left. 

How would you go about stripping it to rebuild? I know it's mostly colored epoxy and thread. Is there any magic solution that'll pull the epoxy off or is it still the old heat and scrap method? 

Also would LOVE to cut down on the weight. Or is that in the blank?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I would walk away. The time and effort needed would exceed the price of a new rod. As far as cutting down on weight, the blank is heavy but options to cut down on weight (cork tape, RECOIL guides, etc) cost dearly...

Unless it is a sentimental blank, I would let it go....

Sandcrab


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

SmoothLures said:


> I have a 5-7+ year old Ugly Stik that probably doesn't have but one or two seasons left.
> 
> How would you go about stripping it to rebuild? I know it's mostly colored epoxy and thread. Is there any magic solution that'll pull the epoxy off or is it still the old heat and scrap method?
> 
> Also would LOVE to cut down on the weight. Or is that in the blank?



Yeah, heat and scrape.

I also have a couple of thread tools-- they kind of resemble dental picks-- that can help with sraping and thread removal. 

Just use a heat gun and get the epoxy reasonably warm, that will make the job much easier.


Even tho some might not consider the rod worth rebuilding, if you have never done a rebuild then it makes for a good first rebuild project. Even if you decide not to rebuild, it's a good rod to practice dismantling.

The toughest part of the epoxy to remove is usually out on the end, where the epoxy isn't covering guides or thread but just touching bare blank. This is the part that takes paitence, and may need to be reheated several times to keep it warm thru the process.


Why do you think it only has a season or two left ??

Are the guides/feet rusting thru?

You might be suprised at how long it will still go, and if you don't want to do an entire rebuild, you can just practice on one or two guides that really need it the most.


----------

